# Bargains



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

A bargain thread, ie 2 for 1 on lucozade at tescos, 75 percent of green tea extract in holland and barratt, found a cheap dip belt on internet etc etc. Not for selling stuff yourself. I think it would be a handy feature as an example i posted that boots in kidderminster had maximusce products with 75% off a few months ago, maybe more would of seen it if there was a thread for it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I like this idea a lot - it also fits in nicely with 2 other ideas I want to implement.

I'll add it to the list.

Thank you.

L


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

great idea.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You cant beat a bargain.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats a cracking idea!!


----------



## daniboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Already been said, A Great Idea, we're all up for a bit of frugality.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

great idea.. as long as its relevant...

i already subscribe to hotdeals uk... and most of the stuff is a good price but not relevant to here...


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

good idea always looking for a deal. :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

You get some crackin deals on here - http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/

The littlewoods ones are very good


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I await the spam fest and pointless posts from those who just happen to have a web address in their signature.

It would be a great idea if not abused


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

IF that was aimed at me Lost then take a look and you will see it's not spam!

IF it wasn't, my apologies.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> IF that was aimed at me Lost then take a look and you will see it's not spam!
> 
> IF it wasn't, my apologies.


No, no

Just pop into the supplements forum and you shall see

Thread starts "which are the best fat burners?" 2 or 3 who have a supplement business jump in with outlandish claims...funnily enough the product can be purchased on their site.....

Or if you are as lucky as I am you get PMs pimping peoples supplement businesses. Open to a massive amount of abuse and often results in sh1t unformation being handed out


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/33103-help-me-loose-my-little-belly.html#post436939

example above


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

regarding the first post tesco currently have those big lucozade bottles at like 60p odd, half price! i bought them out


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lost Soul said:


> I await the spam fest and pointless posts from those who just happen to have a web address in their signature.
> 
> It would be a great idea if not abused


Have faith..

You know my views through responses to your PM's. 

Any such section would be structured in such a way that deals would need to be genuine offers and not simply promotional posts.

L


----------



## daniboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> I await the spam fest and pointless posts from those who just happen to have a web address in their signature.
> 
> It would be a great idea if not abused


I completely agree here. It would be more the fool them and a waste of their time for trying to spam this forum for organic search results because it would bring them no benefits whatsoever, the only benefit would be click through traffic. Since the theme change all signature links aren't followed, cached or crawled; which seems a great VBulletin mod for detering spammers.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree that it would need to be policed well, but if we all helped the mods by reporting spam i think it would be ok. :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well i will assume that it is not just supplement related as the ones i have seen on other forums are all bargains

i'l ladd to the list as i spot bargains

one off the top of my head is strawberries at the co-op, i got a load (not sure what weight) for £1.50 the other day instead of £3.00 and they were good

i'm not sure if they were just coming upo to the date or not though


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> regarding the first post tesco currently have those big lucozade bottles at like 60p odd, half price! i bought them out


Spot on, perfect example from Mrdaveyk. Go to the top of the class and get a rep:beer:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> well i will assume that it is not just supplement related as the ones i have seen on other forums are all bargains
> 
> i'l ladd to the list as i spot bargains
> 
> ...


I think that this post has brought up a good point that maybe we could have a 'bodybuilding' thread and a 'other' thread. That way we don't have to scroll through loads of strawberries to get to the weight gain. Not that strawberries aren't nice to know about dave just making a point. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

strawberries are the food of kings, i agree not everyone deserves to eat them

i however do


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Have faith..


I do


----------

